# CHeck these rips out



## Supra (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## SHRUGS (Sep 20, 2012)

Lol! Ok, those are Rips. But why are they full? Crack them babies open and get rockin!!!


----------



## Supra (Sep 20, 2012)

Thats a pic my source sent me, I wanted to see what they looked like, i dont have them in my hand yet..


----------



## beasto (Sep 20, 2012)

You'll enjoy those rips buddy...current on them right now and loving it about to bump it up to 6IU daily as soon as my next few arrive.


----------



## SHRUGS (Sep 20, 2012)

My buddy is rockin 6ius a day now for healing after a major surgery and says about mid day its almost impossible to stay awake if he sits down.


----------



## Supra (Sep 20, 2012)

SHRUGS said:


> My buddy is rockin 6ius a day now for healing after a major surgery and says about mid day its almost impossible to stay awake if he sits down.




Ok I really like the sound of that cause I never get tired, is he taking T4?


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 20, 2012)

Ull love them, thats fo sure.


----------



## JOMO (Sep 20, 2012)

Fo SHO!! Good stuff right there!


----------



## SHRUGS (Sep 22, 2012)

Supra said:


> Ok I really like the sound of that cause I never get tired, is he taking T4?



No no T4 whatsoever. Just 6ius a day 5 on 2 off. But he does mix it up to not let the body get used to it. Somedays its 2iu some its 4 to 5iu and once or twice a week its 6ius. Its a lifestyle and not just a 3month thing with growth hormone. He had a major surgery with a 3 disk neck fusion and uses for major healing and muscle repair properties.


----------



## Supra (Sep 23, 2012)

SHRUGS said:


> No no T4 whatsoever. Just 6ius a day 5 on 2 off. But he does mix it up to not let the body get used to it. Somedays its 2iu some its 4 to 5iu and once or twice a week its 6ius. Its a lifestyle and not just a 3month thing with growth hormone. He had a major surgery with a 3 disk neck fusion and uses for major healing and muscle repair properties.



Well I cant wait to get my kits in, thanks man


----------



## amore169 (Sep 23, 2012)

That's a nice pic there. Awesome product.


----------



## Mark (Sep 26, 2012)

SHRUGS said:


> No no T4 whatsoever. Just 6ius a day 5 on 2 off. But he does mix it up to not let the body get used to it. Somedays its 2iu some its 4 to 5iu and once or twice a week its 6ius. Its a lifestyle and not just a 3month thing with growth hormone. He had a major surgery with a 3 disk neck fusion and uses for major healing and muscle repair properties.



This is what i want to use GH for, but need to heal my shoulder injury

Hoping it can speed up the recovery!


----------



## SHRUGS (Sep 27, 2012)

It will definitely speed up recovery. Just switch it up and occasionally blast a 6iu or 8iu shot for after surgery healing. 2 vials a week in different doses has helped him alot


----------

